# Banco Cam-Sabadell Cuenta Expansión



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Banco Cam-Sabadell are widely advertising, in the press and on their online bank website, a new current account ( Cuenta Expansión) which is without commission, with free credit and debit cards and with cash back on utility bills, providing that you pay in 700€ a month. We have banked with Cam for 6 years now and, since they have just informed us that they are raising the charges on our current account, so we went to the bank to sign up for the new account. We were informed that it was only available to NEW customers unless we were prepared to make a new deposit of 25,000€, introduce a new customer, or take out life insurance or house insurance with them (very comprehensive but much more expensive than our current policy). Although we appreciate that banks have to attract new customers with incentives (usually with extra interest on deposits) we feel that this is discrimination against existing customers, especially for those who stayed with them through the reorganisation.

Our complaints got us nowhere and we would like to know if any one has managed to open this account, as an existing customer, without having to pay in more money, take out insurance etc. Also, we hope that existing Cam customers will join with us in complaining vigorously, when they visit their branch, that this new account is being denied to them.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

This account is available at ANY Sabadell branch and has been for ages. Why not go to another Sabadell account (Sabadell Atlantico) for example and just open a new account.


If you don't tell them that you are transferring from CAM, then I can't see how they will know that you are not a new customer.


This practice is just the same as in UK - many 'special' rates are only available to new customers - probably the same the world over.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> This account is available at ANY Sabadell branch and has been for ages. Why not go to another Sabadell account (Sabadell Atlantico) for example and just open a new account.
> 
> If you don't tell them that you are transferring from CAM, then I can't see how they will know that you are not a new customer.
> 
> This practice is just the same as in UK - many 'special' rates are only available to new customers - probably the same the world over.


We were told that we could not do this, besides which we do not have a Sabadell branch near to us. I agree 'new deals' are advertised in the U.K in this way but I think that if you ask your bank, as an existing customer, they will give you the new deals. The ones that we deal with do, anyway.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

GallineraGirl said:


> We were told that we could not do this, besides which we do not have a Sabadell branch near to us. I agree 'new deals' are advertised in the U.K in this way but I think that if you ask your bank, as an existing customer, they will give you the new deals. The ones that we deal with do, anyway.


Barclays have a similar account, although I think you have to pay in €900. I opened mine in Oliva, which has closed now, but there is a branch in Denia and Gandia. I do all my banking online, and use the Servired cash machines (of which there are loads) to draw cash. In two years I've never been in the branch, except to open the account. I believe you can open the account online, and send the documentation. I went from paying the Halifax €25 a year to being paid, about €60 a year !


----------

